# Background Check Denied



## SimplyRandom

Hello! 

I'm new around here so I'm sorry if this has been addressed somewhere else....

I'm looking for a flexible gig to earn some extra cash in the short term so I applied to be an Amazon Flex driver. (I actually like driving around & not having to deal with passengers sounded even better.) BUT Amazon denied me. Most likely because I've got some tickets on my record - 2 in the last year. 

Are any driving or delivery companies more lenient than others? I hope I have an alternative to Flex. 

I'm in the Seattle area if that helps. North of it to be specific. 

TIA!!!


----------



## Brr1986

Did you get this email by chance ??

Thank you for your interest in delivering with Amazon Flex. As with all potential drivers, Amazon requested a criminal background check and motor vehicle record check in connection with your interest in signing up for the service as an independent contractor. Our investigation into your background is still pending.

Our vendor (Accurate Background) sent to you by U.S. Mail (1) a copy of the background report with the results of these checks, (2) a document entitled Summary of Your Rights Under the Fair Credit Reporting Act, and (3) any applicable local law disclosures. To allow you time to review those materials, we will wait to make our final decision regarding your eligibility to deliver with Amazon Flex until eight business days following the date of that letter. Please review the background report and contact Accurate Background as soon as possible if any information in it is inaccurate or incomplete:


----------



## SimplyRandom

Email was more like 

"Thank you for your interest in delivering with Amazon Flex. We regret to inform you that you are not eligible to deliver as an independent contractor with Amazon Flex. This decision was based on information contained in the ....record check from Accurate Background."

::siderant:: That generic email does NOT tell me why I was denied. Just that I was. Very frustrating.


----------



## Darrell

SimplyRandom said:


> Email was more like
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in delivering with Amazon Flex. We regret to inform you that you are not eligible to deliver as an independent contractor with Amazon Flex. This decision was based on information contained in the ....record check from Accurate Background."
> 
> ::siderant:: That generic email does NOT tell me why I was denied. Just that I was. Very frustrating.


I believe they are required to tell you what specific issue on your background was cause for denial or send you a copy of your background and let you figure it out. Try requesting it.


----------



## Gman61

I was rejected also because if you have three or more traffic violations on your DMV RECORD they will deny you no matter who at fault. Also they will sent you a copy of what they found or what was reported. Uber and lyft do the same thing . I drove for uber over 3 years and never have an accident sense I been driving at 16 years old. 60 now. I had three incidents on my record that was another driver fault and i gave them the proof of everything. That doesn't matter because their system can't differentiate fault or not at fault and therefore uber and lyft won't turn my account back on ..


----------

